# Elegir entre16F877A o 16F887



## Meta (Sep 10, 2008)

Hola:

Fuimos yo y un colega a un local de electrónica. Mi amigo pidió el 16F877A y le dijo que por ahora tienen el 16F887 que es más moderno que el anterior y sale más barato.

¿Alguien lo ha probado? En www.microchip.com parecen iguales, en WinPic800 en la zona de configuración cambia mucho.

¿Realmente vale la pena el cambio? Recuerdo que en la propia Microchip lo aconsejaba desde su propia Web, ahora la realidad...

saludos.


----------



## pic-man (Sep 10, 2008)

Yo cuando supe del 16f887 dejé de usar el 877 y me cambié a ese. Para mi la ventaja es que el 887 tiene integrado un reloj programable de hasta 8MHz por lo que no hace falta usar un cristal u oscilador externo. Microchip proporciona un documento con la información necesaria para migrar de un 877 a un 887, leyendo ese documento se pueden ver los cambios principales y la manera de usar los bits de configuración.

Por lo demás es igual de sencillo usar un 877 que un 887, toda la información necesaria está en ese documento que digo y en la hoja de datos.


----------



## Meta (Sep 11, 2008)

Tiene más diferencia como que incluye Self Write. Me la juego que los 16F876A/77A van a desaparecer, por algo meten los16F886/87.


----------



## Ruben Andrade (Sep 14, 2008)

El 16f887 es en integrado que viene en el pickit2 debugger, yo lo compre y viene con tarjeta entrenadora con este pic. Hasta aqui Normal, me puse a trabajarlo y descubri como decia el compañero un oscilador interno configurable desde 32khz a 8mhz en aproximado 10 frecuencias distintas dentro de este rango incluyendo las mencionadas. Tiene tecnologia nanowatt que quiere decir que consume poco, otra es que trae los comparadores (amplificador operacional) independiente de todo el micro pero con la particularidad de tener un voltaje de referencia para sensar cruce por cero. Estoy dandole al CAD y solo NO ME GUSTO una cosa y es que deberia ocurrirse una interrupcion siempre que cambiase el valor de la señal de entrada del canal de conversion, pero no! toca estar activando la conversion con el GO/DONE y asi leer lo que esta en la entrada. Cierto que deberia ponerse a convertir siempre que hubiera un cambio en la entrada. Se que eso se traduce en mas corriente gastada, pero deberia tener esa opcion.


----------



## Meta (Sep 14, 2008)

Gracias por el comentario. Lo que dices al final, quizás encuentre otro PIC que si tenga esa opción aunque sea los 18F2550  y/o 18F4550. Puedes programarlo usando las mismas instrucciones para adaptarlo mejor.


----------



## kaifanos (May 5, 2009)

ujuuu ! Gracias justamente lo que buscaba.....la diferencia entre 16F877A y 16F887 ahora manos a la obra con el 887 a ver que tal jala Salu2 !


----------



## Meta (May 5, 2009)

kaifanos dijo:
			
		

> ujuuu ! Gracias justamente lo que buscaba.....la diferencia entre 16F877A y 16F887 ahora manos a la obra con el 887 a ver que tal jala Salu2 !



Es ligeramente superior, lo que pasa es que puedes usar el oscilador interno en el 16F887 y precisamente www.microchip.com quieres que usemos ese.

También te vale el nuevo *16F1939* que por primera vez un 16F usa 16K de memoria. Es para gente que usa el C en los 16F y no se queden atrás.


----------

